# Whats glass cost?



## DarwinBrianT (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm asking because I got some free from work and want to know its value, just a rough idea will do.

I got 4 panels of A grad laminated safety glass 5.38mm thick and 1671mm L x 665mm H.

Thanks.


----------



## orientalis (Mar 5, 2012)

retail price approx $220/m2


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Mar 5, 2012)

orientalis said:


> retail price approx $220/m2



Thanks.


----------



## dozerman (Mar 5, 2012)

Um I got five sheets ,similar size, from a local used building supplier $5 each. Worth checking out


----------



## JrFear (Mar 5, 2012)

i went to a glass plass and the said $100 for 2 sheets of 60 x 50 - 6mm thick


----------

